# Flies you swear by for the upper Uinta Mountains?



## Braden Ellingson

what's going on!

I'm heading out on a backpacking trip through you Uintas here in a few days and want to know if anybody has a certain fly they swear by for up there?

From what I have experienced in the past, the fish aren't super picky..

Just a question!

Thanks!


----------



## TPrawitt91

I like mosquito and black ants. But they hit almost anything.


----------



## Packout

Renegade. #12-14. Or a parachute Adams. 
Let is know how it goes and the conditions- snow/flow.


----------



## DallanC

I've always had a soft spot for a royal coachman's, both dry and streamer variations. Royal Wulff is also a favorite.

Dont ever take to the hills without at least one grasshopper fly though. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Packout said:


> ...the conditions- snow/flow.


Man I laughed my head off last weekend watching flyfishermen trying to fish a stream entering a lake with stupid fast flow. They were trying to figure out how to get their lines down to slower water, through the 30mph whitewater entrance flow.

I got some evil looks when I kerplunked my worm on a lead weight just beyond their casting range from my float tube. 

Saw one poor guy with splitshot sinkers on his tippet...









-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

I have done well with ants and nymphs behind a bubble--- I mean strike indicator


----------



## Shunter

I know very little about all the different types and names of flies and bait but last year on 3 different high uinta lakes I used a red and black fly and had great success. Jake's lure was on fire too. I think what tprawitt said about them biting anything is true. I'll be on a trip this weekend to Kings Peak and will let you guys know what works.


----------



## bowgy

Renegade and mosquito.


----------



## T-dubs-42

Just got back from a quick trip in the Uintas. Renegade caught me a couple, griffiths gnat a few more, but the mosquito is the champ for sure.


----------



## Catherder

Mosquito and Adams almost invariably work for me. Sometimes they like something black too.


----------



## BG1

I like black, brown or olive flies with a 1/16 oz. lead head and a marabou tail. I think they're called jigs.


----------



## Dizzy

Denny's Stillwater Nymph
Denny's Callibaetis Nymph
A.P. Emerger
Scuds (olive mostly, size 12-16)
Mity Mouse
Bead Head Damsel
Renegade
Sparkle Dun
Assorted _chironomid_ pupae


----------



## Critter

I don't know of any that I would really swear by but I sure have sworn at a lot flies up there.


----------



## wyogoob

Braden Ellingson said:


> what's going on!
> 
> I'm heading out on a backpacking trip through you Uintas here in a few days and want to know if anybody has a certain fly they swear by for up there?
> 
> From what I have experienced in the past, the fish aren't super picky..
> 
> Just a question!
> 
> Thanks!


Branden, welcome to the UWN and thanks for spelling "Uintas" correctly. :smile:

.


----------



## TPrawitt91

I killed em on a mosquito on the 4th!


----------



## Vanilla

Dizzy said:


> Denny's Stillwater Nymph
> Denny's Callibaetis Nymph
> A.P. Emerger
> Scuds (olive mostly, size 12-16)
> Mity Mouse
> Bead Head Damsel
> Renegade
> Sparkle Dun
> Assorted _chironomid_ pupae


A Denny Rickards disciple! Okay, that might be a little strong, but I've found his flies to be very effective in just about every stillwater I've fished. Some good ones there. Olive seal buggers are one of my favorite all around go-to patterns.

Are you talking for lakes? Or for the streams? Because I would use different things for each, most likely. I have found that the fish are not super picky up there if you find a lake that is fishing well. If it's not fishing well, then it won't really matter what you're using either. A bare hook tipped with powerbait tends to do pretty well in most places. I call that the dough fly... :grin:


----------



## Dizzy

Vanilla said:


> A Denny Rickards disciple! Okay, that might be a little strong, but I've found his flies to be very effective in just about every stillwater I've fished. Some good ones there. Olive seal buggers are one of my favorite all around go-to patterns.
> 
> Are you talking for lakes? Or for the streams? Because I would use different things for each, most likely. I have found that the fish are not super picky up there if you find a lake that is fishing well. If it's not fishing well, then it won't really matter what you're using either. A bare hook tipped with powerbait tends to do pretty well in most places. I call that the dough fly... :grin:


Ah yes, I should have qualified my list... I was naming flies with lakes in mind.

I find that the planters and dinks will hit just about anything, but the better fish (the ones nobody talks about) tend to be a little more selective. At least that's been my experience.


----------

